# Shooting Sticks



## cyotekilla (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you guys use shooting sticks? And if you do, what is a good kind to get, that are reasonably priced?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a mono pod that I picked up at Wally Mart for about $15. It is alum. and adjusts from about 18 inches to 5 ft. So far, works great.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Shooting sticks come in real handy making brush stands. I think they are a little pricey for what you get, not hard to make your own and real cheap if you don't have the money for the others..


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't use them much but i would go with either Predator Sniper Styx or Merv Griswolds, or Vern Howey they are all quality products


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have Predator Sniper Stix they are awesome but you could probably make a similar product for a few bucks if you have the material.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Make a pair for $8 goto your local sporting goods store buy to fiber glass fishing arrows, "bow fishing arrows" no tips. Then by the rubber sling shot Rubber. Not the total sling shot just the rubber with the leather. Get your self a rubber black tie down strap the old black kind that is used for tarps. the kind that is flat and about 3/4 inch wide. okay have all the tools right.

KNow cut your strap in to about a 2 1/2 inch chunk double it over and drill two holes through it about just an 1inch to a 1/2 inch apart.

Put your two firegalss arrows through it. They should be almost touching if not. Take some dawn dish soap an pour it down the ruber tube and on the out side of the arrow slip your rubber over the ends of the arrow about four to five inchs down. this will protect your gun from rubbing or scaring. you can cut off the leather peice if you like or leave it how ever you decide works best for you.

You can then Paint them camo if you like. I used black and a rustic brown look s great. Does any one no how to post pics on here would love to show my ideas.

2 fiber sticks $5.00
Rubber strap .50 cents
Rubber sling $2.50 to $3.00
Time around 10 minutes to build
Or I could build them and sell them to you for $20.00 you choose.


----------



## RJ (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.underwoodrest.com/

I bought these a few years ago and love them. When you take them out of the belt pouch they automatically expand and are ready to go.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.varmintal.com/abifu.htm
This guy knows his varmint hunting and this is a nice little home made set of shooting sticks


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s55/ ... guntwo.jpg

home made and hard to break very run them over with your truckand still in great shape.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

two half inch dowel rods.. a bolt, and self-locking nut, and some camo duct-tape, and you got yourself a pair of shooting sticks that will never break, and never wear out... there are plans on the internet, but i seem to forget the site... But you should be able to figure this one out..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah that's what mine are, easy to make and cheap


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a pair of shooting stix and i like them for a walk and stalk type deal, but for hunting fox and coyotes, i personally dont care for them. They are too difficult to adjust the height quickly and they can be flimsy. Personally, I like a good solid Harris Bipod. That's what i use and i enjoy it due to the availability and ease to change heights and its easily adjustablility at any height.


----------

